# Park protector



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

I always go to lock in areas to take my dogs because of Blakes DA issues,football pitch,lock in *wait ur turn* DP's etc (obviously my own garden.

Whenever you present Aslan with a new gated area instead of playing,like the SBT,he stands guard for absolutley no reason (untill anyone/anything emerges,then he goes into hound of baskervielles mode).........(the 1st few are camera phone pics so the quality is crap).......

Who goes there!!








Who gives a crap?








I can smell an intruder!!








Aslan,we dont live here you fool!!









more.....


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok then,who goes there!!








Haha,he is a strange dawg








I dont guard,just pose








And i smirk..









All done.


----------



## MissMutt (Aug 8, 2008)

LOL, your captions are just perfect! I adore the last picture. What a grin.


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Aslan,we dont live here you fool!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


LMAo, count on the smart girl to ruin it with a little logic LOL



Mr Pooch said:


> Ok then,who goes there!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love that top pic of the big man, he's so gorgeous!
Hey, there's the handsome boy, love the Blakester


----------



## Mac'N'Roe (Feb 15, 2008)

OMG Pooch, your captions are the best. That look on Blakes face in the last one is hilarious. And bless looks like such a sweety. And of course, Aslan as majestic as ever ...guarding the pack!

Great pictures!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

All I know is...if I saw Aslan sitting guard ANYWHERE, I would NOT go there! He looks very intimidating. And wasn't the Hound of the Baskerville's a Mastiff? I love Aslan. Blake was laying guard and Bless...well, as we all know she IS the Queen and needs do nothing with her knaves to take care of things.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 27, 2008)

Bless always looks sooo pretty and calm 

I agree with alpha..I would turn the other way if Aslan was staring me down..Especially with that bark(I remember it from him watching king kong)


----------



## Dieselsmama (Apr 1, 2007)

I think one of the things i love most about all your dogs is how expressive their eyes are, you do a great job telling a story or creating captions to match the emotions in their eyes


----------



## BentletheYentle (Oct 6, 2008)

I love Blake's smirk...very handsome boy!


----------



## Locke (Nov 3, 2008)

I love Blake's smirk! What a cutie!

Perfect captions Pooch. Your dogs are so gorgeous.


----------



## LuvmyRotti (Oct 26, 2007)

Aslan is so alert in the first picture - the wrinkles in his neck are all gone. Love Blake's smirk. Funny.

I would love to see a nice B/W photo of him in front of a castle. Think you can drive to the country and do that on the weekend  oh and on foggy day too.


----------



## lizalots (Aug 29, 2008)

He looks so noble guarding his post! That's a park that I would want to visit (if he were on my side, of course!)

And I love the smirk picture. What great expressions on all your pooches!


----------



## volleyballgk (Jan 15, 2008)

Great pictures and I loved the captions. That last one of blake is one of my favorites of him.


----------



## naoki (Jun 19, 2007)

Well, it’s natural for Aslan to be in “guard mode” considering what’s in his blood. He’s got great natural guard instinct, I think. That’s awesome though. Lennox has none of that. 

-n


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

I love that smirk on Blakes face!


----------



## deege39 (Dec 29, 2008)

All of your dogs are _handsome_ they've got such strong features, even Bless... : ) I absolutely love Aslan. : D


----------



## K8IE (Apr 28, 2008)

Great pics and captions. They are all so beautiful!


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

hey pooch. aslans chest is incredible!! i love that last shot of blake, very handsome boy!!!!! nice clarity too


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Aslan is awesome looking.... What kind of dog is he...he almost looks like he could have DDB in him ?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Ya know Dom...if I ran into Aslan in his Guarding mode, even *I* might back off lol---he's one tough lookin fella!!

Awesome pics--love them all


----------



## MoonStr80 (Oct 9, 2006)

lmao .. Love the captions

Certainly serious about his portal work! 









Model Pose Diva want her photos takin lol


----------



## mostlymutts (Jan 10, 2009)

What neat pictures--what funny captions.
Nice looking dogs!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

LOL You could send me Bless any day of the week. she is the cutest little gal. She reminds me of my Inga. Such soulful eyes. You can tell she knows things the boys don't. Aslan doesn't scare me, I would just knock him down and kiss his cheeks.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

MissMutt said:


> LOL, your captions are just perfect! I adore the last picture. What a grin.


Thanks MM



Mac'N'Roe said:


> OMG Pooch, your captions are the best. That look on Blakes face in the last one is hilarious. And bless looks like such a sweety. And of course, Aslan as majestic as ever ...guarding the pack!
> 
> Great pictures!


Thanks M'n'R,that Blake shot is funny,think he was fixing his mouth when i took it.



alphadoginthehouse said:


> All I know is...if I saw Aslan sitting guard ANYWHERE, I would NOT go there! He looks very intimidating. And wasn't the Hound of the Baskerville's a Mastiff? I love Aslan. Blake was laying guard and Bless...well, as we all know she IS the Queen and needs do nothing with her knaves to take care of things.


Haha,Alpha,Aslan would slobber you with kisses after i introduced you,he is a big dufus really.



Pepper said:


> Bless always looks sooo pretty and calm
> I agree with alpha..I would turn the other way if Aslan was staring me down..Especially with that bark(I remember it from him watching king kong)


Pep you have a great memory,i remember him barking like a fool at the tv screen.



Dieselsmama said:


> I think one of the things i love most about all your dogs is how expressive their eyes are, you do a great job telling a story or creating captions to match the emotions in their eyes


Thanks K,thier eyes kinda tell thier own story dont they



BentletheYentle said:


> I love Blake's smirk...very handsome boy!


Thanks Bentlethe yentle


Locke said:


> I love Blake's smirk! What a cutie!
> 
> Perfect captions Pooch. Your dogs are so gorgeous.


Cheers Locke,i run out of stories to tell sometimes.haha



LuvmyRotti said:


> Aslan is so alert in the first picture - the wrinkles in his neck are all gone. Love Blake's smirk. Funny.
> 
> I would love to see a nice B/W photo of him in front of a castle. Think you can drive to the country and do that on the weekend oh and on foggy day too.


I know LMR,he is a guard freak!
I'll drive down to windsor castle and hook up a shoot for ya.haha



lizalots said:


> He looks so noble guarding his post! That's a park that I would want to visit (if he were on my side, of course!)
> 
> And I love the smirk picture. What great expressions on all your pooches!


Thanks Lizalots,he does have a "leave" command that instantly shuts off guard mode,99% of the time there is nothing to guard.



volleyballgk said:


> Great pictures and I loved the captions. That last one of blake is one of my favorites of him.


Cheers Volley



naoki said:


> Well, it’s natural for Aslan to be in “guard mode” considering what’s in his blood. He’s got great natural guard instinct, I think. That’s awesome though. Lennox has none of that.
> 
> -n


Thats true N but he guards too much,i dont know why and big ugly old me dont need it.haha
I suppose its a good thing and as you say its in his blood to do so.
Just be happy Lennox waits as long as possible to start his guarding because they dont stop once they start.



TeddieXRuxpin said:


> I love that smirk on Blakes face!


Thanks Ted



deege39 said:


> All of your dogs are handsome they've got such strong features, even Bless... : I absolutely love Aslan.


Thankyou Deege



K8IE said:


> Great pics and captions. They are all so beautiful!


Thanks K8IE,as is cooper



jcd said:


> hey pooch. aslans chest is incredible!! i love that last shot of blake, very handsome boy!!!!! nice clarity too


Cheers J,yeah that chest has got big on the slobber dawg


nitrojedi said:


> Aslan is awesome looking.... What kind of dog is he...he almost looks like he could have DDB in him ?


Whasup Nitrojedi,alot of people ask if he is a black masked DDB,his mum is a NeopolitanXAmerican Bulldog and his Dad is a purebred Bull mastiff.
Hows George doing??



Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Ya know Dom...if I ran into Aslan in his Guarding mode, even *I* might back off lol---he's one tough lookin fella!!
> 
> Awesome pics--love them all


Haha,you with big ass Otis,you should know its all gums,jowls and squinted eyes Chriss,my mum always says "that dog must scare the S$%t outta people" he does get avoided but he is a lovely dog.



MoonStr80 said:


> lmao .. Love the captions
> 
> Certainly serious about his portal work!


Lol,he is Moon!



mostlymutts said:


> What neat pictures--what funny captions.
> Nice looking dogs!


Thankyou Mostlymutts



Inga said:


> LOL You could send me Bless any day of the week. she is the cutest little gal. She reminds me of my Inga. Such soulful eyes. You can tell she knows things the boys don't. Aslan doesn't scare me, I would just knock him down and kiss his cheeks.


Well thats an honor for Bless to be compared to Inga.
My dogs would all love ya Inga,pity you live so far or i'd invite you round to meet them.


----------



## Mdawn (Mar 3, 2007)

Awesome pictures!

I love ones of Aslan in guard mode...so intimidating looking. Although, I think that if I met him...I'd just want to run up and smooch on him.


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

Mr. P, your pack looks fantastic! 

Aslan looks absolutely stunning(that boy is pure muscle!). 

Blake looks handsome as ever, and miss Bless looks like the gentle soul she is. I think her caption fits her great, "I don't guard, just pose."

Great pictures


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I want to amend my prior post. If I saw a dog who looks like Aslan, I would be afraid. Aslan, eh, not at all...at least after you told me I was ok to enter his domain!


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Well thats an honor for Bless to be compared to Inga.
My dogs would all love ya Inga said:


> I would love that. Though you might be lonely when I left and you were standing all alone in your garden after your pack came home with me.  Little Bless I could just tuck into my pocket and you wouldn't even know she was gone til it was too late. Not quite sure how I would get the other 2 out unseen. LOL I guess I would have to hire a crane operator to be at the ready. LOL


----------



## 4lilmunchkins (Feb 14, 2009)

What great pictures! They both have such expressive faces!


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

Mr Pooch said:


> Whasup Nitrojedi,alot of people ask if he is a black masked DDB,his mum is a NeopolitanXAmerican Bulldog and his Dad is a purebred Bull mastiff.
> Hows George doing??



thats an interesting mix...he is an awesome looking boy !

George is doing great by the way, he is at that age where his personality is changing, he is becoming very protective and much more assertive....


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Mdawn said:


> Awesome pictures!
> 
> I love ones of Aslan in guard mode...so intimidating looking. Although, I think that if I met him...I'd just want to run up and smooch on him.


I knew you'd wana smooch him Mdawn,he would love that too,he likes his tummy rubbed when he is in his lazy Mastiff back pose.



Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Mr. P, your pack looks fantastic!
> 
> Aslan looks absolutely stunning(that boy is pure muscle!).
> 
> ...


Where u been RC,hows Angel??
Thanks for the comments



alphadoginthehouse said:


> I want to amend my prior post. If I saw a dog who looks like Aslan, I would be afraid. Aslan, eh, not at all...at least after you told me I was ok to enter his domain!


LOL,Alpha he just needs an introduction is all,after that he is putty in your hands.



Inga said:


> I would love that. Though you might be lonely when I left and you were standing all alone in your garden after your pack came home with me. Little Bless I could just tuck into my pocket and you wouldn't even know she was gone til it was too late. Not quite sure how I would get the other 2 out unseen. LOL I guess I would have to hire a crane operator to be at the ready. LOL


Inga i must warn you that your pocket might bust open,Bless is a short ass but a 38lbs (and dropping short ass)
Feel free to dogknapp the boys and give me a break.



4lilmunchkins said:


> What great pictures! They both have such expressive faces!


Thankyou.



nitrojedi said:


> thats an interesting mix...he is an awesome looking boy !
> 
> George is doing great by the way, he is at that age where his personality is changing, he is becoming very protective and much more assertive....


Cheers nitrojedi i think he is too.
George is awesome and is at the age where his instincts will begin to kick in.
My cousin has a DDB bitch and when i tried an intro with Aslan she wasnt having any of it,very dominant pooch,DDB are very protective of thier owners.

Feel free to post pics of George,i'd like to see some new ones


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)

George is definitely developing a domineering personality..he is an angel for wifey and me, but he can be a prick to other people...He is good with other dogs, however he tries to be dominant and will setup little tests just to bait other dogs into stepping out of line so he can exert his authority... He never hurts the other dogs, he just bullies a little bit...of course we give him heck when he does this, but he still manages to find opportunities to bully the other dogs he plays with.... Only one other dog will George not be Alpha with, its his good buddy Logan who is a 3 yr old Pitbull/Boxer cross who George met when he was still much less mature...so even tho George is twice his size the pack order has already been established and George seems to content to follow Logan around...However any new dogs George is a bully..

anyways here are a few latest pics of george and Steve his French Bulldog buddy...please forgive the scruffy Canadian guy, its cold here LOL !


----------



## nitrojedi (Mar 5, 2009)




----------

